

Is Unicode Safe? - cbr
http://www.jefftk.com/news/2013-06-14

======
miles
Another post along the same lines, this one from Microsoft detailing the
apparent presence of two hosts files in the same directory:

"Can we believe our eyes?"
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2011/08/10/can-we-
be...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/mmpc/archive/2011/08/10/can-we-believe-our-
eyes.aspx)

